# Knocked off first century



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

What a great time! There were three of for the ride, so it took a lot of strain off. I felt great, never got tired. Weather was cool, no wind, about 6,200 feet of climbing. 

At the halfway point we stopped for lunch. I really had no desire to do this because I feared the dreaded cement legs afterward. Plus, we were averaging over 19mph, and it would have been nice to keep the pace. So, after a 45 minute lunch we hopped on the bikes. It took me almost ten miles to spin the crap out. NEVER AGAIN. Next time just stop at the store grab what you need and keep going. 

Just as I started to feel good, one of the guys cramped hard. He had to dismount five times along the way back. We loaded him with our fluids and after thirty miles of hobbling, he started to feel better. 

I'm trying to figure out what happened to him. Electrolytes too low? Is there a way to help the person recover quickly from something like that?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! They get easier after the first. Next thing you know you get a whole string of them together.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on your first. Next time, don't stop for lunch, as you've seen what it'll do to you and that other guy.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice Job*

That had to feel like a great accomplishment. The cramping thing can be hard to figure out. I've heard all kinds of remedies. My riding partner always took a magnezium concoction before a long ride. That worked for him.....may take some time to figure out or it may just have been a one time event.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out what happened to him. Electrolytes too low? Is there a way to help the person recover quickly from something like that?[/QUOTE said:


> I've had good results by taking Hammer Endurolytes and dissolving them in my mouth, under the tongue or chewing them up..Maybe they taste so disgusting that you forget the cramps?
> 
> Really..the people at Hammer told me to try it and I was surprised to find it works, almost instantly.the best way to manage cramping might be to 'get a feel' for how they come on and try to avoid the motion that gives you the first little twinge. And keep up the electrolyte intake. Nunn Tabs are good in your waterbottle.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Its a great feeling. Isn't it?
I almost didn't my first century this year on the count of , we were visiting all the rest spots and taking too long there.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll second the Endurolytes. They work well -- especially in hot weather. In a pinch you can buy some antacid pills like Tums at a store. They work, but not as well as Endurolytes. 

Completing your first century is a real milestone. You'll always remember it. The first one I ever did was the Seagull Century on the eastern shore of Maryland. I've done it every year since -- it'll be the 20-th time in a row on the 9-th. A lot has happened over all that time, but I still manage to make it to that ride every year.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

pmf - just finished my second Century ever - St Michael's Historic - felt great. Really helped to hitch on to a paceline maintaining a good steady pace. I even surprized myself by leading a couple of longish pacelines as I was averaging around 20 Mph and people felt good at that sustained pace. Last ten miles or so were tough, but not as painful as some of my earlier rides. A bit of cramping, but rode through it.

See you at the Seagull!


----------

